# (MN) CMRC and PRTA Pro Tuesdays Session #1 of 12



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

*(MN) CMRC and PRTA Pro Tuesdays*

The Central Minnesota Retriever Club would like to welcome you to Pro-Tuesdays!

First session Tuesday June 9th at 5pm---Rick Stawski--see comments below 
Second Session Tuesday June 16th 5pm---Marc Patton--see comments below
Third Session Tuesday June 23rd at 5pm---Club Amateurs--see comments below
Fourth Session Tuesday June 30th at 5pm---Lynn Troy--see comments below
Fifth Session Tuesday July 7th at 5pm--Steve Yozamp--see comments below
Sixth Session Tuesday July 14th at 5pm---Danny Farmer--see comments below
Seventh Session Tuesday July 21st at 5pm--Rick Stawski--see comments below
Eighth Session Tuesday July 28th at 5pm---Marc Patton--see comments below
Ninth Session Tuesday August 4th at 5pm---Danny Farmer--see comments below
10th Session Tuesday August 11th at 5pm---Lynn Troy--see comments below 
11th and Final Session Tuesday August 18th at 5pm--CANCELLED BECAUSE OF WEATHER
See you next year at Pro Tuesdays 2016!


Sessions continue each Tuesday for twelve weeks and will end on Tuesday August 18th at 5pm. 

Each Tuesday a Professional Retriever Training Association (PRTA) Member will be conducting Training sessions----including the opportunity to run your dog on a set up, learn drills, and time for problem solving question and answer.

Participating PRTA Pro's and CMRC Pro Members:

Rick Stawski
Steve Yozamp
Danny Farmer
Lynn Troy
Marc Patton

The Pro's are graciously donating their time and there will be no charge to participants. We do ask that if you are not a member, that you join our club for our annual dues of $50.

There will not be a schedule posted of which Pro will be conducting each weekly session or registration for sessions----they are all conducting at least two and we need to remain flexible for each of their busy schedules. Make time to join us with your retriever as many Tuesdays as you can to learn, share, grow,and enjoy yourself with others that love the game! 

With Gratitude,

Paul Hanson, President
On behalf of the CMRC board, membership, and member Pros. 

Visit us at www.cmrcmn.org or view event on Entry Express


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Awesome idea!
Kudos to whom ever was the brainchild that put that together!
Chad


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Those will be wonderful opportunities to learn from the best! Very nice of the Pros . . . thanks from Florida, wish we could participate!

rita


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Those will be wonderful opportunities to learn from the best! Very nice of the Pros . . . thanks from Florida, wish we could participate!
> 
> rita


What Mrs. Rita said.


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

First session begins tommorrow (June 9th) night at 5pm. Also view on Entry express or cmrcmn.org


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Second session begins tonight at 5pm, however you can come anytime after

Last week there were 24 participants from the Field Trial and Hunt Test communities.
Pro Rick Stawski talked about blinds. He demonstrated a drill with a Derby dog, Q dog, and All-Age dog. 5-6 partipants chose to run their dogs on the set up. An interactive bunch--with an abundance of questions and answers--Rick took time to answer all of them.

For more information about Pro Tuesdys see top of thread.

For more information about Rick Stawski go to www.finelineretrievers.com or call him at 320-983-3034 


See you tonight


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Paul,

What a great service CMRC and these pros are providing. Wish Brookings SD was a little closer to St. Cloud! Enjoy!


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Third Session is next Tuesday at 5pm however you can come anytime.

At our Second session last Tuesday, fresh off of 1st thru 4th Derby Wins at South Dakota, Pro Marc Patton and his team shared the secrets of his young dog success.
15+ Field Trialers and Hunt Testers weathered the rain. The seminar started in the club house on the white board and finished out in the elements. All attending ran their retrievers on the marks that were set up, had a good time, and got soaked! 

For more information about Pro Tuesdays see top of thread.

Pro Marc Patton can be reached at 761-331-4984 or on Facebook at Hidden Acres Retrievers


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Chad, Rita, Becky, and Buzz  Vice President of our club Bill Halfrich a new comer to the game asked the question and our clubs Pro members stepped up to demonstrate and teach.

The Central Minnesota Retriever Club has a long history of Pro-friendly culture that has carried on from our senior members who go back to the Martens (Lorney) Meadows days. . All six of our participating PRTA Pro's (Danny Farmer, Marc Patton, Lynn Troy, Rick Stawski, and Steve Yozamp) train weekly on our grounds.


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Our Last Session for Pro-Tuesday August 18th is Cancelled because of severe weather


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

We are on track with our next Pro night scheduled for June 30th starting at 5:00 P.M. On behalf of the Board at CMRC we want to apoligize for the no show of our Pro last Tuesday night. There was s scheduling mis understanding between the pro and the club on when his date was. We have taken steps to avoid this in the future and want to apologize to all who showed up. We look forward in seeing you Tuesday June 30th


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Session 5-12 Pro-Tuesdays continues July 7th 

Last week at session 4, Lynn Troy shared her knowledge including obedience getting from truck to holding blind and holding blind to the Matt. Over 25 people attended including other Pro's. All were invited to participate, run their dogs, and have all their questions answered......until 8:30! Thank you to Lynn Troy of Claddagh Retrievers. Lynn can be reached at 229-291-8386


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Session 6 of 12 Pro-Tuesdays continues July 14th

Last night Session 5 featured Steve Yozamp. Steve set up a long retired gun, short stand out gun, and a blind. Both guns were shot, no your dog off two birds and run the blind. Come back and pick up the marks. Steve worked with each handler and their dog on the mat. (25 or so in attendance) In and around each dog Steve discussed concepts and training methods for young dogs and old. Steve remained until all questions were answered. 

Their are seven sessions left! Come on out for the casual training atmosphere. Some dogs are attempting concepts for the first time---others are getting reinforcement or other ways to train for a concept. Pros are and will adapt to you and your dog.


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Session 7 of Pro-Tuesdays continues tonight July 21st

Last Tuesdays Session featured Danny Farmer. Danny worked with all handlers and dogs at the mat (30+ in attendance) Problem solved, answered questions, and emphasized basics-basics-basics. Danny can be reached at www.dannyfarmer.com or 936-870-7474 

After our first time through with our Pro's many positive comments and loads of learning happening.

Come on out for our second round of six sessions that run through August.


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Session 8 of Pro-Tuesdays continues Tuesday July 28th

Last Tuesdays Session featured Rick Stawski's second session. I was unable to attend, but there were all positive comments regarding Rick's lessons for the day.
Rick can be reached at www.finelineretrievers.com or 320-983-3034


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Session 9 of Pro-Tuesdays continues Tuesday August 4th

Last night Marc Patton was our Pro. Marc set up a stand out triple. Dogs were able to run as singles, a double, or a triple. Trouble shooting on dogs having problems going straight to tight guns and other issues were discussed. Yours truly through birds for the entire seminar along with Glenn and Jaime.
Beautiful night at CMRC.

Pro Marc Patton can be reached at 761-331-4984 or on Facebook at Hidden Acres Retrievers

See you this weekend at our Field Trial!


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Session 10 of Pro-Tuesdays continues Tuesday August 11th.

Last Tuesday August 4th, Danny Farmer set up a double. Dogs were able to run as singles double. Danny discussed drills and had plenty of time for seminar goers to run their dogs and ask questions.

Pro Danny Farmer can be reached at www.dannyfarmer.com or by calling 936-970-7474

Two nights remain.....tonight 8/11 and next Tuesday 8/18


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

see you tonight


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Final Session #11 August 18th beginning at 5pm.

Last Tuesday Lynn Troy shared her training acumen with seminar participants. Positive comments by all about Lynn's session.
Lynn Troy of Claddagh Retrievers can be reached at 229-291-8386


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

See comments


----------

